# Forestville, MD - SIX WHITE PUPS



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12463216

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD247.html

A302337 white male baby

There are SIX white pups here (3 F, 3 M) maybe the litter of Romeo and A302384 (each posted separately) The pups all look alike and I've included the link for the shelter so each pup can be viewed.








[/img]


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god! They've got to get out of there.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I was looking at Craigslist and the Mom and Dad are also included at the shelter.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/pet/934225591.html


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/MD247/1227626671/MD247.12463215-1-pn.jpg</a>" alt="" />


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

Last but not least...


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Those poor babies need out of there. I'll never understand how someone could allow a litter to be born and then dump them at a shelter like that. It's just beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone know of any reasonable boarding in this area??


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Our vet has boarding for rescues $10/day. I am not sure whether they have space.
Sent you a PM


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This 8-member family was found as strays. Can you imagine losing 8 dogs and not noticing it?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No one is missing these dogs. They were dumped because they didn;t want to pay a fee for the shelter's taking them.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I talked to Dina at the shelter and as said there is a 5 day hold on them. A few of the pups have applications. We are the back up in case those fall through.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Myoung,

Are you also backup for Romeo (the father and the white female, probably the mom)?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

No just for the pups right now. We have no room for the 2 adults at the moment. We do however have a foster who is open to pups. That could change also, if they are desperate we would take them. We will keep them safe if need be.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Pups are listed on PF.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR is going on Wed to meet the white male (Romeo) and female


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Are the pups safe? </span>


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

As I understand, there are apps on several pups and WHite Paws is backup for the rest


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump

This is the original thread.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Mods,

There is another thread started for the one remaining pup. Believe the others were adopted/rescued along with the mom. Let's close this thread and use the newer one.


----------

